# 2015 Diamondhead,Are You going?



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi All ,Are You going to Diamondhead this Year? I have been told there are a lot of new Supprised this time.What are they,Can't tell You will just have to wate and See. Steam Tom #1 is all packed up to go He has been packed up as of September.Are You Going ? 
You Don't Want to Miss this one in Mississipppieeeee This is what it look like this Year when we went to Diamondhead 2014,Looks like a Repeat


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there! Hopefully with a new fandangled camera (GH4!)
(Ill get it airborne at some later time - yes I am crazy, aren't we all lol)

Sample Vid (with steam engines to be relevant):
https://vimeo.com/100962951

Hopefully get some better footage of our models in action (regardless of the poor lighting)


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Set to go. Still need to iron out the transportation, looking to rent something rather than take my truck. Not enough space. Of course my wife is not thrilled I am going with our baby Graham being born in just a few weeks.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes it will be here soon. 
All ready getting locomotive ready to run.


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm going to be there. Just a few miles away, James (JimB)


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there!
Larry


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hans and I will be coming down on Tuesday. With luck, we'll have both black & gray Aster FEF protos. I'll be bringing a special new train too. 

Understand Accucraft may have some new goodies to show. See ya there!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Should arrive Tuesday evening assuming Amtrak's City of New Orleans is on time. Hope to have finished my latest EMMA bash.

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Expect to arrive Mon pm. Working now on a project to bring along.

Larry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

My travel and lodging reservations are made and I'm looking forward to my 16th Diamondhead. I'll arrive Wednesday afternoon following a stop at Darwell's Cafe. Yum!
I'm working on another whimsical project, hope to have it running by then.
Have fun,
Tom


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Tom,

Keep eating at Darwells and you'll have trouble seeing your shoes (VBG)!

You know the older you get the harder it is to take the pounds off (don't ask me how I know that fact).

Looking forward to seeing you at DH.

Mike

mocrownsteam
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Could this be the first year of snow in DH?


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> Could this be the first year of snow in DH?


Not likely, but we can easily handle any Mississippi snow!  
Why don't you come Chris? Maybe you can sell your Big Boy at DH.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Chris,Your friend said You wanted to go to Diamondhead,Look at his Face,He said You need a Break.See You at Diamondhead.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris wont come his dog is not allowed. The motel must really be clean now and the people population must outweigh the roach population as no dogs are allowed anymore. I know for sure my dog is cleaner than the rooms.

Im just hoping for no black or green mold on the bed or chairs again and my ceiling to not have any falling down areas esp like the one over my bed last year. But I was assured that the the water leak was repaired above and its not going to leak on me or fall because it was like that for a year. hahaha 

I thinksome got it right sleeping in their campers in the parking lot. Its one option I am thinking of. Plus it gets you alot of space to bring stuff down.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

How long until we leave for DH?

I don't know. Who's counting?

I am!!!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Now calm down, Tom. I could tell you about my new RH, but it will be more fun to wait until DH. Please save me a space at the bar to display it.

Larry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I have another of my crazy projects in the works as well so I'll also be looking for bar space.
See you there!
Steamtom 3


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

T1 & T3--when do you expect to arrive? We are scheduled to get in Mon pm.

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,
I'm going to be there for at least 1 day (probably Friday, maybe Thursday and Sat morning.) Only got roomfor my RW "De Winton". Looking forward to seeing your creation.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

My flight arrives in Gulfport early afternoon Wednesday,
After the "Canadian Express" taxi service via Darwell's Cafe dumps me at the "Resort" I'll be ready to display, run and kibitz as I have enjoyed doing at the last 15 Diamondheads. I'm looking forward to seeing folks I only get to once per year which keeps me coming back. Still working, I anticipate a time when I can attend for the whole week. Maybe next year.
See you there,
Tom


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

*68 degrees at 8pm*

Tom, The temperature at the resort on December 5th at 8pm is 68 degrees. That's why it's a resort .


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jim,
I guess that beats 35F here. I just returned from my evening 2.5mi walk. I didn't need my face mask or boots which at this time time year in our locale means it is downright balmy!
I wonder how Mike McCormack is getting along in MA, Steamtom 1 & 2 and Bob Weltyk in MI, Jeff Young and Peter Foley in Ontario, and other cold climate live steam denizens. 
See you at the Resort,
Tom


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

At about 11:00 tonight, in suburban Detroit, it is 36 degrees--a heat wave.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> Set to go. Still need to iron out the transportation, looking to rent something rather than take my truck. Not enough space. Of course my wife is not thrilled I am going with our baby Graham being born in just a few weeks.



Jason
A Christmas baby, a boy.....hope the best for him, you and the family.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Sure Do hope I get my rake of Accucraft streamline Pennsylvania Passenger Cars,I have a rake of 10 of them coming.They will be nice with the T1 and the Aster K4 and Jason new Penn Loco when it come out.Always nice to bring somthing New to Diamondhead.What are You taking New to Diamondhead???*


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

​ And...​


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, are you and Will still fitting everything in one van? To bring the new stuff, how many old things get left behind?
We are still without power because of the storm, and our generator doesn't do my shop, so progress on getting my new engine ready for DH has stalled.

Larry


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,
We'll still manage to cram, (or should I say precision pack?), it all in...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom,
You are the master at packing a van full.
See you soon in DH.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Just a heads up. The Diamondhead Inn has started to run the room charges for the reservations. They charged my CC for the full (anticipated) amount within the last 24 hours. I don't remember them doing this last year, but thought I'd give ya'll a heads up if you see your CC's being charged.

See you there.

Scott


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,
They did the same to me, but it shows up as a _*pending*_ charge, that is subject to change before actual billing. I think it is the way they confirm that the credit card has enough available credit on it.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*Diamondhead - Credit Card Charges*

Scot et all: be careful if you get there early. Their auditor closes the books for the night before at 10:00 a.m. [the next day]. If you check in before 10:00 a.m., they will try to add the night before you arrive to your bill.

Also, last year, several who used a reservation service with rates lower than the convention rates had problems. 

If Pat Darby reads this forum, he may be able to explain things better.

Happy New Year and to all, have a safe trip!

Will


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

A pending charge appeared on 12/31 for my reservation I was expecting it, since they did the same last year. Unusual, but no problems last year. 

Working on my new engine (the parts from Trackside Details came today), getting it ready for it's DH debut.

Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

PS--if anyone has info about 1:20 trolley kits or parts, please bring info with you to DH. Been looking, but LS stuff seems to be 1:24.

(Mystery project to go with my new engine).

Larry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a yearly occurrence that the reservations are screwed up. I don't even know why they take them as the rooms can be taken even IF you have a reservation!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

See you all Tues. No new stuff for running. Was hoping to have a new loco to run. AC and AML let me down. See ya there Bob from MI Later RJD


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,
My full amount went from _pending_ to _posted_ on Jan. 2. You might want to watch out for that.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Tom,So did ours. Jan 2.....Same as Last Year.But who cares,Truck packed and ready to leave midnight Wed.It will be cheap driving down with gas under $2.00 a gal.We filled it up at Kroger for .97 a gallon with Kroger points.Under $30.00 to fill it up.Looks like under $2.00 all the way down.Terry said track will go up Sat.Terrys track up Friday.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

steamtom1 said:


> Scott,
> My full amount went from _pending_ to _posted_ on Jan. 2. You might want to watch out for that.


Yup - Mine did too!


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Watch out for that and more!

I thought that we were the only ones upset about the upfront charge.

The Diamondhead Inn has become a rip-off place!

Last year I made reservations and was told I would get a certain room at a specified location if I came early. We did, the room was empty, said we would take it. Oh no, I was told that room was taken, however it was not occupied for three days, then someone finely checked in. So much for first come gets the room. Apparently, Jerry or Pat or someone else can reserve a room that others can not. There is no equal treatment at the Diamondhead steam up.

I was told that we pay a higher hotel rate to pay for the use of the facilities, however several attendees are local or stay in a RV or other locations and get free use of the facilities. That is not fair.

The room we were given was the worst ever. It was not snowing outside, but we saw snow on the TV every day. "We will be right up to fix it" when we complained. It was never fixed. The organizers said the rooms were renovated with flat screen TV's and we did not get that, plus the Wifi never worked.

Then I was charged the full amount two weeks before my check- in date.
I did not receive an explanation of why I was charged or what was the cancellation policy. I called for an explanation, only got confusion answers which were not complied with.

We will never put up wth such crap again! We do not plan to ever return to the Diamondhead Inn. 

We like going to south Miss in January to warm-up and visit family and friends. We will still go. We are going to the Beau Rivage, a very beautiful resort in Biloxi. In January, the mid week rate is only $69 plus tax and daily resort fee of $10 per night. That is a lot less than the DI.

We look forward to another steam up location in south Mississippi some day..
Gerald & Bea Pierce


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine was posted as a charge now, also. Unusual, but I'm not complaining. Last year, I booked the room for two, but wound up alone in the room. A refund for the difference from the pre-billed charge was waiting when I got home. Hey, it's The Diamondhead Resort, and they do things different than us Yankees from up north. And, it was warm--it's 15 degrees here, now.

Tom, how far is it for you and Will. For us, it will be just over 1600 miles. See you sometime Monday.

Larry


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,
From my house it's 1083.2 miles, but who's counting?
See you in..., but who's counting?


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry Larry,

As a man born and raised in the south I must take issue with your statement that they do things different "down there". 

In the south, it is true that we do things differently than up north. In the south, we do things better than up north. The Diamondhead Inn, however, is not an example of acceptable southern business practices.

Gerald Pierce


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

Tom

1021 miles Pueblo to Diamondhead, 5 hours 21 minutes, got here about 1:30 today. The hotel looks good. lots of cleanup has been done, all the planters are filled with vegitation and cared for. Rooms I could look into looked good, several on the North sude have new wallpaper and carpets.

Hot tub looked clean not green, every year it gets a little better. The wifi is also improved.

Torry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ger, I have accepted the DH Inn for what it is--normally, I would not stay in a place like that. I tolerate it for the steam and friends (many I only see once a year there).

Now, if a Courtyard by Marriott would let the Steamup in, complete with an oil slick in the pool, I would jump at it!

BTW, the little critter, that I shared my room with last year, and I sort of became friends. My wife will be with me this time, so it better hide.

Larry


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Torry,
Your car must be faster than ours. For us it is an 18 hour drive. Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

steamtom1 said:


> Torry,
> Your car must be faster than ours. For us it is an 18 hour drive. Looking forward to seeing you again.


Tom:

175 knots all the way.

Look foward to seeing you also as well as everyone else.

Torry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

steamtom1 said:


> Torry,
> Your car must be faster than ours. For us it is an 18 hour drive. Looking forward to seeing you again.


So much easier when there is no TSA to check your bags. Though you are limited to your weight, so less clothes and more trains!

As a separate comment to Gerald, I too think the increased cost of the room is not the best option for all of us, though they make out like a bandit. Last year I asked how much it would be if the place was rented out like they would normally for a function and it was like 1000 day. So at 7 days Its 7000.00 Figure 150 steamers that's 41.18 per person for the weeks rental. That's saying that for 7 -8 days they would not discount the price. So if we paid the standard rate of 49.00 or 39.00 a night that its really worth that's a huge savings for all us steamers over the 90.00 a night with taxes I think we are charged. We currently pay about 560.00 before taxes for 7 days and would drop to 343.00 plus the extra registration cost of 42.00 for the rental of the hotel atrium means a savings of 175.00 

I'm off my soap box not but Ill see you all on Monday as I depart Sunday AM. 

Maybe if enough think this is the way to do it they will change and we can save some cash for buying more trains instead.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

So, the last time I stayed in Diamondhead, the towels were like sandpaper, the shower diverter valve made an extremely loud resonating screech that could not be silenced, the carpet felt like it was sticking to my feet and the toilet flushed most of the time. I kind of felt like I was camping and needed a bug check when I got home. 

Would I take my wife to Diamondhead? 

Oh, H#%L NO!

But I don't take her backpacking either!

That being said, I wish I was going this year. The last time I went, I had the best time ever; two hours of midnight coal fired glory, good fun with troublesome locomotives, friends, flames, smoke. All that was missing was the hot dogs and a stick!
You folks enjoy what you have when you have it! I'll be thinking of you, so make sure you post plenty of reports right here on MLS.


Dave O


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

* You Know every Year I hear a lot of Bitching over the Diamondhead Resorts,Before the Steamup.But after the Steamup everyone is boasting of what a great time they had.Diamondhead has always been at the same place,We have always seen Great Friends of the Live Steam Family.If it ever moved it would never be Diamondhead.There is too much Tradition at the Diamondhead Resorts.It may be a dump,BUT IT IS OUR DUMP.So I will see You all in Two Days and I will have a great time at Jerry play house and enjoy the Beer.*
*Happy week of Steaming to all *


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

steamtom1 said:


> Larry,
> From my house it's 1083.2 miles, but who's counting?
> See you in..., but who's counting?


I'm already 'down south' on the Gulf Coast of Florida, and I was amazed when I discovered it is 750 miles from here to DH. It's only 1,000 miles from my Maryland home!
But the wife suggested a 'road trip', as long as she didn't have to stay in the DH hotel, so I'll see you at the end of next week.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob has a good point. With all it's flaws, DH is rather unique. Where else can you spend time with hundreds of like minded friends, run coal fired steamers, 24 hours a day for a week in the atrium, and sleep next to your horse? I made the mistake of missing the first two DHs. I did make it to the third, and I told myself, "I'm never going to miss another one of these." And I haven't. To top it off, Torry says they are sprucing the place up, even to the point of filling the planters with vegetation. I can't wait!

​


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Bob,

You asked the question "Are You Going To Diamondhead"
Scott McDonald started the complaint regarding the advance charge on CC.

I was responding to both. I was not suggesting that you or anyone not go to Diamondhead. There was no need to shout back with those big blue letters. I can read standard size print. I think you and I both know that others may have a different opinion than we do. I respect their right to disagree. 

If you like the "dump", enjoy. I have shared several beers with you and Larry and many others at past Diamondhead events. I will miss that. 

So I will say again, another winter steam up someplace in the south would be enjoyable. Florida has the most attendees, Forty one percent come from the southern USA, from Texas to Florida and up to my state of North Carolina. I would enjoy a steam up in south Florida in February or March.
I hope that some of our Florida friends may host one in the future. This would not conflict with Diamondhead, unless it becomes a better one and people would go there and skip Diamondhead.

Regarding the advance CC charges, it is possible that the DI owners need the money up front to get the place ready and hire staff. They appear to be on a very low budget. I sure hope not, but some future year you may show up and the place will be locked up. The beautiful Diamondhead Inn will be bankrupt and everyone will lose their advance deposit.

Gerald Pierce


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Gerald,I am very sorry that I have offended You.What I posted was not to offend any one.A few Years Back some one wanted to move Diamondhead to St Lewis .They owned a live Steam Co.That supplied Parts to all of Us.So putting down Diamondhead was done by a lot of attained steamers. I am very sorry that You took My post the wrong way.I will buy You a Beer (IPA)the next time we Meet


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob
In all fairness, I believe when Tom and Diane started the Midwest steam up it was really to provide a more central venue [being located off I-270 in St Peters MO] that came at a time of year when weather was not a factor in driving. And yes, they hoped to generate more business for Sulphur Springs Steam Models. If you attended, you will recall that the tracks were directly in the traffic pattern between the pool and the rest of the hotel. The dealer space was terrible and we were required to tear down one afternoon because they rented the ballroom to another party for a dinner.
I think it lasted about three years.

I don't think anyone has ever had illusions that they could "replace" DH, just provide additional venues at other times of the year. 
Mr. Reshew decided that steaming on the top deck of a parking garage during the second week of July in a Washington DC suburb [ 1992 NGRC Reston] was nuts. I thought it was a good idea at the time. It only took him FIVE MONTHS to get a track built, set up the arrangements with the hotel, and convince 80 or so people to show up in January 1993. I am very glad he had a close friendship with the original owner of the facility; otherwise DH 1 would have never happened
I hope the venue improves over time so that it can continue on the Gulf Coast . I think any other spot that might host the event is "cost prohibitive" because of all the other events that a venue could host that would bring much higher revenue.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

> You asked the question "Are You Going To Diamondhead"
> Scott McDonald started the complaint regarding the advance charge on CC.


It wasn't a complaint. Just a heads up for those who may not be aware. As I said, I didn't remember them doing that in previous years, but then, my memory isn't what it use to be. See ya'll there!

Scott


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, Scott,
They say memory is the second thing to go. I'll be darned if I can't remember what the first thing is.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Jim,Here is Ruston,The start of Diamondhead.Myers and I were there,We both ran our Franks -S there





Jim,Here is Your Layout at the Ruston Meet,Happy New Year Jim ,Hope to see You at Diamondhead


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Started packing today and it was almost 70 degrees here today
Leaving early Sunday morning for a 1740 mile trip. 
Will arrive on Tuesday. 
Looking forward to a lot of fun this year.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Bob,I remember Reston Va..great fun but Hot/Humid, my first steam thing in US..

I dony care how grotty the DH hotel is I would crawl over broken glass to be there! and I think its different to spend time fixing the room things before we can play, if you think it rough you should try the roadhouses on the Nullabor here, and there is no other choice for sleeping except camp/swag..
have fun. Gordon.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gordon,
We'll miss you. I have two cases of Michign IPA with your name on it. Should last a couple days.
p.s. Check out last year's DH.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, I think I have figured out part of your packing strategy--

Bring beer and scotch; drink beer and scotch; fill void in van with new steam toys.

Larry


----------



## wboylejr (Jan 2, 2008)

*We are coming*

The Tallahassee Troop will be arriving on Tues afternoon. Looking forward to seeing everyone including the "illegal aliens" from the UK! Right Rod?


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to see you have woken up in time Bill


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

Justin:

6 seats with 2 seats removed, 2 seats empty and a 1600 pound useful load means I put just about anything I want in it. It will cary more than a Dodge Caravan.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Gordon,We have arrived.We all are sorry that You are not going to make it. We have about 20 Steamers that have arived.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill is always a day late and a dollar short. 

Bob you must have been flying low to be there already. See ya Tues. BTW I've always said folks would bitch even if they where hung with a new rope Later RJD


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The first run @ DH 2015...


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome Tom! Looks like you are enjoying it and what a sound!

Dave


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Inaugural run of the King Arthur with coaches @ DH...


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, Thanks for posting the video.
You may want to start a new thread for pics & videos from DH.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom we will be seeing you tomorrow afternoon in Shreveport La tonight.


----------

